# The Space Jaguars Chapter



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

I was just reading through some history books for some ideas when i came across this page on the Aztec...youknow, the Native Mexicans? Well, they had these elite warriors called Jaguar warriors and i thought that creating a chapter based on these warriors would be pretty cool. 
I was thinking of an orange and black colour scheme, but nothing yet for the heraldry. They were going to use the White Scar geneseed, but now i'm not to sure. I was thinking of them being a 23rd Founding Chapter. 
Anyway, i wanted to use native Aztec names, but they are really long and hard to pronounce. I mean, i was going to have my Chapter Master called Teopollytl. 
If you could think of some heraldry or some way to make the names easier, please help.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Heraldry-wise you could keep to your Jaguar Warriors theme and have a jaguar head, or perhaps a paw slashing diagonally downwards? I would keep the Aztec names and either look up a pronounciation guide or just say them as you like, who is going to correct you? 

I would also be tempted to try and model some jaguar skins for your characters to wear since I would assume that is what the Aztec versions did? White Scars would seem a good choice as it would fit with the idea of them being a little feral and concentrating on a fast attack doctrine a little more.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds like a great name and idea for a chapter. As for the character names, I'd go with what Squeak said, use your own pronunciations or see if you can find help with them. As for Heraldry, theres tons of stuff out there for Aztec art and symbols that would look great. I found this jaguar mask picture that you may find helpful, if not for shoulder markings then maybe for a banner.









Hope this has been of some help


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

From WiKi:


> "Jaguar warriors" (Classical Nahuatl: ocēlōtl) were certain members of the Aztec army that were professional soldiers. These soldiers would be classified as special forces with the distinction of either jaguar or eagle warriors. These two motifs were used due to the belief that the eagle and jaguar represented Huitzilopochtli god of the sun and Tezcatlipoca god of the night sky respectively. The Jaguar Warriors were used as warriors and the battlefront in military campaigns, whereas Eagle Warriors were scouts, spies and messengers. There are many Pre-Columbian statues and images of these warriors in codices.












From what I know each prospective Jaguar Knight had to go out and kill a jaguar (a la Space Wolves) by himself as a test of manliness. I'd say White Scars fit the best, with the Space Wolves second.

As for modelling, I like the jaguar pelt ideas too, with maybe a bone-colored armor as a base (To represent the cotton the Aztec's clothing would be made from) and painting power weapons black to represent them being made from obsidian...


----------



## kazi (Jul 5, 2008)

model wise maybe you could use the thousands sons for troops, you could work them into a more aztec feel with a couple spears and a nice coat of paint.i think that for the symbol if not the jaguar mask idea, then i think a 3 tiered aztec temple would make an awesome symbol.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Space puppies with a lot of grinding on the wolf pelts (read Dremel) would be pretty damn cool as well. Smoke Jaguars or Ghost Jaguars seem like a neat and simple name combo (plus any Mech fans out there will see the ref in the first one lol).


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Great Ideas. The Jaguar pelts seem like an excellent addition to the warriors. I think i will use the White Scar geneseed. And, as for the black power weapons, i think i'll rope that in too. Thanks alot for you ideas. I'll post a picture of a finished one when one is fully painted.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

The Azteks didn't have horses and so did not have any cavalry.
In this respect they are a lot more like the Space Wolves (who hate riding on anything) as they are like the White Scars (who are based on a horse-oriented culture).


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to agree with Camaris on this 1. The spanish horses where the first horses they ever saw and they where afraid of them.

I would use the black templars, with lots of jumppacks. the extra rules show the skill the warriors have.
Overall I like the idea and hope to see the first models soon.


----------

